# Iron-All Transfer paper



## natashatee (Jan 9, 2007)

Is back in now apparently. 

Just in case anyone was wanting some.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Did you see my video showing the new Iron All.


----------



## natashatee (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, its brilliant! Thanks for that. 

I'm ordering some Iron-all to try it out.
Can't seem to find a seller in the UK, so im only ordering 50!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

If you were smart, not saying your not but, if you break down the shipping cost per piece you would probably do better with your pricing on the larger quantity. Yes it sounds like I am selling the paper here but I am just trying to save you money. Thanks for the nice words


> Yes, its brilliant!


That's pushing a little. Far from that I am sure. Just hope it helps. Lou


----------



## natashatee (Jan 9, 2007)

badalou said:


> If you were smart, not saying your not but, if you break down the shipping cost per piece you would probably do better with your pricing on the larger quantity. Yes it sounds like I am selling the paper here but I am just trying to save you money. Thanks for the nice words
> 
> 
> > Yes, its brilliant!
> ...


Yes, thats true,

Im just getting my head around this at the moment.

i think the video is brill, clear, concise.. just what you need.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

natashatee said:


> Is back in now apparently.
> 
> Just in case anyone was wanting some.


Finally got mine from New Milford Photo and it works great!!

This is my first time using it so I don't know how it compares to the "old" version but it worked like a charm for me using an Epson C88 printer and Mighty Press (Pro World) 16" x 20" heat press.


----------



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

natashatee said:


> Can't seem to find a seller in the UK, so im only ordering 50!


I live in Sweden and was offered free shipping when I ordered 500pcs of Iron All from New Milford Photo. If you like the paper that's a pretty good deal.

I got mine today and have just tried it out a bit. I usually use Transjet II but wanted to try Iron All to see what all the fuzz was about. 
I'm not sure what to think yet though, there is some flaking while it's being printed and after cutting out the image from the transfer sheet my desk look like dandruff heaven 
The ink also takes an awfull lot of time to dry but I read in another thread that it can be avoided simply by putting the printed transfer under the press for a minute or so and let the heat do the job. 

The result is nice though, soft hand and a nice finish both with cold peel and hot peel. I need to try em out some more before I decide if I'll stick to Transjet II or Iron All.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Finally got mine from New Milford Photo and it works great!!


Agreed. Much better than the old stuff. It still curls but the flaking is greatly diminished. I can now trim by hand without fear or ruining the whole thing.


----------



## eyegasm (Aug 9, 2005)

I do need to say that i use a scalpel like knife to cut out the image from the transfer sheet. When I tried a scissor (after seeing Lou's videoclip) I didn't get the same ammount of flaking. I usually use a knife and a ruler when i cut out square prints though, I might have to use scissors with Iron All but with Transjet II a knife works fine.


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

Lou, I told John this morning he ought to be paying you a comission. I've finally bit the bullet and decided to try this paper after seeing your video and your enthusiastic praise of the paper.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

where do you get this paper from? I would like to try it too.


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

New Milford Photo: Iron On Transfer Paper, T Shirt Transfer Paper | New Milford Photo


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok thank you.. Can you tell me the difference from the Heat Transfer Paper 
Light Transfers and the Iron All Light please and thank you.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Charms4all said:


> Ok thank you.. Can you tell me the difference from the Heat Transfer Paper Light Transfers and the Iron All Light please and thank you.



There are dozens of different "heat transfer papers for lights" out there, so this isn't much of a comparison to make. The main two papers that are suggested the most here are the IronAll and the Transjet II (aka Magic Jet, IW JetII). IronAll will provide a softer feeling end product, but TJII is easier to work with (no flaking problems) though the hand isn't quite as soft.


----------



## starman101 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello,

I am new to the forums. I am looking to get some of my parody designs made into heat transfers. I have spoken to Boo-zwarehouse and Impulsewear. I have some samples on the way from Boo-z. Can someone recommend any additional vendors who do this type of work. Any answers are greatly appreciated.



Paul Starink
Top Shelf Enterprises, Inc.

P.S. We currently sell some of the designs from our website but I am looking for something even more fade resistant than what we currently use.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can someone recommend any additional vendors who do this type of work. Any answers are greatly appreciated.


Hi Paul, welcome to the forums. You can find more custom transfer makers in this thread.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Paul,

This thread lists a number of companies that can make those kind of transfers for you:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

Rodney's too fast..


----------



## starman101 (Jan 27, 2007)

Well thank you to both of you for the references!



Paul


----------



## onipse6 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,

A word of advice on the iron all light papers. Use them immediately and don't store them for several months before using. The iron all papers are sensitive to handling and storage conditions compared to red grid and jetpro softstretch light papers. I bought 10,000 sheets iron all light from new milford this year and after about 5-6 months, most of them are all useless now.


----------

